# ACA "hardship" exemption / 'abortion objection' loophole - how to declare?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

So i hear if i don't want to fund abortions (it's somewhat true, i don't want to fund ANYTHING whatsoever, INCLUDING abortions too) I get a pass on Obamafines. And that it's supposed to be registered via "hardship exemption".

Question : how do I properly file that???


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I have no idea, but you’d better hurry.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

IERide said:


> I have no idea, but you'd better hurry.


I know.

I'd swear freaking google is suppressing this knowledge, there's links to articles in a gazillion papers including NY Times and Washington Observer about the exemption ---- but no comments anywhere (?!) And no instruction sheet on how to file it.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

My guess is there was probably some arbitrary deadline for filing it, months ago.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

IERide said:


> My guess is there was probably some arbitrary deadline for filing it, months ago.


It was only reported April 8 , 2018


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I looked through here and didnt see anything about it:
https://www.healthcare.gov/health-coverage-exemptions/forms-how-to-apply/
..but maybe i missed it.. take a look.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

IERide said:


> I have no idea, but you'd better hurry.


PS NOT REALLY










Not anymore



IERide said:


> I looked through here and didnt see anything about it:
> https://www.healthcare.gov/health-coverage-exemptions/forms-how-to-apply/
> ..but maybe i missed it.. take a look.


Last year they never mentioned the "submit it blank loophole" either (this year though they say that shit no longer flies)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I know.
> 
> I'd swear freaking google is suppressing this knowledge, there's links to articles in a gazillion papers including NY Times and Washington Observer about the exemption ---- but no comments anywhere (?!) And no instruction sheet on how to file it.


Google is Progressive.

Bias should not have Control.


----------

